# Die PC-Releases im neuen Jahr: 2012 wird ein bombiges Jahr für Spieler - Unsere Video-Vorschau



## SebastianThoeing (31. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die PC-Releases im neuen Jahr: 2012 wird ein bombiges Jahr für Spieler - Unsere Video-Vorschau* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die PC-Releases im neuen Jahr: 2012 wird ein bombiges Jahr für Spieler - Unsere Video-Vorschau


----------



## mimc1 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wahrscheinlich,wahrscheinlich,wahrscheinlich ?????


----------



## Khaos (31. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt Arma3 vergessen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich setze meine Hoffnungen in Bioshock Infinite und Hitman.

Hoffentlich enttäuschen sie nicht.


----------



## Cornholio04 (31. Dezember 2011)

Also mir reichen Bioshock, Max Payne, GTA, Hitman und Diablo vollkommen für nächstes Jahr. Zumal ich noch Batman und Deus Ex irgendwann im laufe des Jahres nachholen muss... das Zocken immer so ein Stress sein muss 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Also mir reichen Bioshock, Max Payne, GTA, Hitman und Diablo vollkommen für nächstes Jahr. Zumal ich noch Batman und Deus Ex irgendwann im laufe des Jahres nachholen muss... das Zocken immer so ein Stress sein muss
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Corni


 

Naja Max Payne....

In der PCG Vorschau (oder war es ein anderes Mag?) war von einem Kevlarberüsteten Endgegner mit Gatling gun die rede....
Wenn ich so etwas höre wird mir ganz schwach.


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2011)

Also GTA 5 - glaube ich - kommt erst 2013. 

Bei 2012 (hoffentlich) Releases denk ich als erstes an: 
- klar, Diablo 3
- Far Cry 3
- Borderlands 2

Aber das erste Release, wo ich mit gehässiger Gespanntheit auf das Erscheinen und Scheitern warte, ist das Jagged Alliance "Remake" - JA: Back in Action.


----------



## bka4free2 (31. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also GTA 5 - glaube ich - kommt erst 2013.
> 
> Bei 2012 (hoffentlich) Releases denk ich als erstes an:
> - klar, Diablo 3
> ...


 

ALs riesen COMMANDOS fan warte ich sooo gespannt auf JA: back in action  
ES MUSSS gut werden!! Und ich hoffe sie werden ne HAND HELD version rausbringen-den ich finde dafür ist diese art von spiele hervoragend geignet ...
ICH HÄTT SO GERN EIN COMMANDOS 2 auf meinen 3ds oder PSP


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2011)

bka4free2 schrieb:


> ALs riesen COMMANDOS fan warte ich sooo gespannt auf JA: back in action
> ES MUSSS gut werden!! Und ich hoffe sie werden ne HAND HELD version rausbringen-den ich finde dafür ist diese art von spiele hervoragend geignet ...
> ICH HÄTT SO GERN EIN COMMANDOS 2 auf meinen 3ds oder PSP


Und das sagt ja schon alles: Ein Commandos-Fan freut sich auf ein Jagged Alliance Remake.  

Würde es ein neuen Commandos-Teil geben, ok. Aber es geht hier schließlich um JA2. Und dass sich nun mehr Commandos-Fans als JA2-Fans auf das JA2-Remake freuen, sagt einiges.





EDIT:
Bevor wir uns missverstehen: Ich hab nichts gegen das Spiel "Commandos". Aber es hat halt eigentlich ein völlig anderes Gameplay als Jagged Alliance.


----------



## faZe (31. Dezember 2011)

Borderlands 2, Darksiders 2, Torchlight 2, Prototype 2, Hitman ..  viele Gründe zur Vorfreude!
Tomb Raider und Syndicate sehen doch auch interessant aus
Far Cry 3 und Max Payne 3 steh ich noch skeptisch gegenüber.. MOH 2 sowieso, nach dem schäbigen Vorgänger

gute Vorschau, danke dafür


----------



## der-jan (31. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja Max Payne....
> In der PCG Vorschau (oder war es ein anderes Mag?) war von einem Kevlarberüsteten Endgegner mit Gatling gun die rede....
> Wenn ich so etwas höre wird mir ganz schwach.



Und? Der Bandenchef als Zwischengegner in Unterhosen und Feinrippunterhemd bei Max Payne hatte zig Schüsse gebraucht bis er besiegt war - was hat du dann an einem einen Bossgegner in Kevlar auszusetzen?

Ich bin erstaunt, daß die PCG das neue Jahr als "bombig" bezeichnet... es kommen viele solide Titel, aber ein neues GTA wird 2012 nicht kommen und wenn dann zumindest nicht sofort für PC, ein neues Half Life wird nicht kommen, einen neuen Elder Scrolls Teil gab es dieses Jahr, wird kein neuer nächstes Jahr kommen, genauso wie das lange erwartete Battlefield 3 - ansonsten - ID hat auch dieses Jahr abgeliefert und wird nächstes Jahr nix bewegendes bringen. The Witcher 2 kam auch dieses Jahr, genauso wie das lange erwartete Star Wars Online Spiel...
In diesen Dimensionen kann 2012 bei weitem nicht mithalten - es wird kein saure Gurkenjahr - aber die "bombigen" Teile fehlen.


----------



## leckmuschel (31. Dezember 2011)

wargame ee sieht sehr interessant aus, hatte ich vorher nicht aufm zettel.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (31. Dezember 2011)

Nach einem schwachen Spielejahr 2011 freu ich mich riesig auf 2012.


----------



## pkroos (31. Dezember 2011)

Meine meisterwarteten Spiele 2012 sind

1.GTA 5 (wenn es überhaupt 2012 kommt ^^)
2.Far Cry 3
3.Metro Last Light
4.ArmA 3
5.Max Payne 3
6.FIFA 13


----------



## sly1286 (31. Dezember 2011)

GTA 5 wird das Einzige sein dass die Erwartungen erfüllt oder sogar übertrumft, möglicherweise auch MaxPayne. Aber schätze auch das GTA 5 für den Pc bestimmt erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2012 kommen wird...aber vielleicht erleben wir ja ne Überraschung


----------



## hattori (31. Dezember 2011)

Und was zum Teufel ist mit "ALAN WAKE"???


----------



## der-jan (31. Dezember 2011)

sly1286 schrieb:


> GTA 5 wird das Einzige sein dass die Erwartungen erfüllt oder sogar übertrumft, möglicherweise auch MaxPayne. Aber schätze auch das GTA 5 für den Pc bestimmt erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2012 kommen wird...aber vielleicht erleben wir ja ne Überraschung


 
Max Payne ist für März vorgesehen - lass es April, Mai werden - dann ist dein Weihnachten für GTA5 sehr sehr optimistisch, Rockstar wird bestimmt eher ein Jahr zwischen die beiden Titel packen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (31. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub dota 2 wird nen browsergame


----------



## leckmuschel (31. Dezember 2011)

naja cod, assassins creed und nfs fehlen.
denn die kommen so oder so, damit kann man jährlich rechnen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Ihr habt Arma3 vergessen.


 
Carrier Command: Gaea Mission und Iron Front Liberation 1944 auch.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (31. Dezember 2011)

Jagged Alliance: Back in Action auch


----------



## Morathi (1. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Und? Der Bandenchef als Zwischengegner in Unterhosen und Feinrippunterhemd bei Max Payne hatte zig Schüsse gebraucht bis er besiegt war - was hat du dann an einem einen Bossgegner in Kevlar auszusetzen?
> 
> Ich bin erstaunt, daß die PCG das neue Jahr als "bombig" bezeichnet... es kommen viele solide Titel, aber ein neues GTA wird 2012 nicht kommen und wenn dann zumindest nicht sofort für PC, ein neues Half Life wird nicht kommen, einen neuen Elder Scrolls Teil gab es dieses Jahr, wird kein neuer nächstes Jahr kommen, genauso wie das lange erwartete Battlefield 3 - ansonsten - ID hat auch dieses Jahr abgeliefert und wird nächstes Jahr nix bewegendes bringen. The Witcher 2 kam auch dieses Jahr, genauso wie das lange erwartete Star Wars Online Spiel...
> In diesen Dimensionen kann 2012 bei weitem nicht mithalten - es wird kein saure Gurkenjahr - aber die "bombigen" Teile fehlen.


 
Du meinst also, Diablo 3 und Bioshock 3 sind keine "bombigen" Titel? Ich denke, 2012 kann schon ganz gut liefern. 2011 war ohne Frage ein Blockbusterjahr (Batman hast du nichtmal erwähnt), aber das kommende Jahr wird definitiv seine großen Highlights haben.


----------



## der-jan (1. Januar 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Diablo 3 und Bioshock 3 sind keine "bombigen" Titel? Ich denke, 2012 kann schon ganz gut liefern. 2011 war ohne Frage ein Blockbusterjahr (Batman hast du nichtmal erwähnt), aber das kommende Jahr wird definitiv seine großen Highlights haben.


 
Recht hast du, wenn Du meine Wortwahl kritisierst, daß es keinen einzigen bombigen Titel geben wird - denn Diablo 3 wird sich verkaufen wie Jeck - das steht außer Frage. Bei Bioshock 3 bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher - Teil 2  hatte schon nicht so "reingehauen" wie der damals total frische aufregende erste Teil...von daher mal sehen - Bioshock ist aber keine Serie wie gta oder  cod wo jedes Mal die Verkaufszahlen des Vorgängers übertroffen werden - Bioshock 3 ist einer der Titel, die ich unter "solide" eingeordnet hätte 

Aber zurück zum Theattitel - ein bombiges Spiel macht doch noch kein bombiges Spieljahr oder? 
Ist wie wenn einer sagt, der und der Verein hat einem bombige Fussballmannschaft dieses Jahr und kommt beim aufzählen der bombigen Spieler nach einem Namen schon ins Rudern.

Wie gesagt  2012 wird kein saure Gurken Jahr - aber "bombig" ist ein bissel übertrieben - das wird auch die pcg selbst merken, Vorschauberichte und auch Tests dieses Jahr werden nicht so stark ziehen wie die im letzten Jahr (Battlefield, Skyrim etc)

gesundes neues Jahr allen


----------



## Morathi (1. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Recht hast du, wenn Du meine Wortwahl kritisierst, daß es keinen einzigen bombigen Titel geben wird - denn Diablo 3 wird sich verkaufen wie Jeck - das steht außer Frage. Bei Bioshock 3 bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher - Teil 2  hatte schon nicht so "reingehauen" wie der damals total frische aufregende erste Teil...von daher mal sehen - Bioshock ist aber keine Serie wie gta oder  cod wo jedes Mal die Verkaufszahlen des Vorgängers übertroffen werden - Bioshock 3 ist einer der Titel, die ich unter "solide" eingeordnet hätte
> 
> Aber zurück zum Theattitel - ein bombiges Spiel macht doch noch kein bombiges Spieljahr oder?
> Ist wie wenn einer sagt, der und der Verein hat einem bombige Fussballmannschaft dieses Jahr und kommt beim aufzählen der bombigen Spieler nach einem Namen schon ins Rudern.
> ...


 
Bleibt abzuwarten. Von dem was wir bisher wissen, gebe ich dir jetzt einfach mal Recht...2-3 Spiele machen kein super Jahr. Es kann aber werden. Ich persönlich werde Bioshock sicher im Auge behalten und Syndicate sicher auch. Prey 2 sieht auch super aus, wobei ich da mittlerweile bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel eher vorsichtig bin. Es könnte aber sicher ein paar tolle Überraschungen geben.

Auch dir ein gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## ScHuX (1. Januar 2012)

Tolles Video, macht mehr davon!


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Januar 2012)

außer metro, Bioshock, Max payne 3, gta 5 (falls es rauskommt) und vll noch hitman finde ich alles andere naja...

es fehlt eindeutig ein half life, ein doom, ein unreal, vll noch ein vampire und sci-fi-cyberpunk mmo.
dann wäre das ein bombastisches Jahr


----------



## der-jan (1. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...es fehlt eindeutig ein half life, ein doom, ein unreal, vll noch ein vampire und sci-fi-cyberpunk mmo.
> dann wäre das ein bombastisches Jahr


 
ist echt merkwürdig daß die 3 firmen, die früher die previews über jahre bestimmt haben (valve mit half life, id mit doom/quake, epic mit unreal) offiziell diesbezüglich gar nix in der pipeline haben - sogar der grand daddy of previews dn4ever ist ja mittlerweile raus... ist ne merkwürdige, ungewohnte situation 

ja und daß kein videospiel diesen merkwürdigen twighlight hype aufgegriffen hat und kein vampire spiel kam bzw in entwicklung ist . das ist schon sehr merkwürdige - liegt es daran - daß twightlight rein mädelszeugs ist und man daher nix auf die videospielemarkt versucht?

edit: valve hat ja mit dem neue counterstrike ding was am laufen - aber irgendwie interessiert das keinen... auch ne neue situation


----------



## Derbysieger (1. Januar 2012)

Kein Arma 3, kein Iron Front: Liberation 1944 und kein Carrier Command: Gaea Mission?

Zumindest Arma 3 hätte da Platz finden sollen, wenn ich mir die anderen Kandidaten so angucke...


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> ist echt merkwürdig daß die 3 firmen, die früher die previews über jahre bestimmt haben (valve mit half life, id mit doom/quake, epic mit unreal) offiziell diesbezüglich gar nix in der pipeline haben - sogar der grand daddy of previews dn4ever ist ja mittlerweile raus... ist ne merkwürdige, ungewohnte situation
> 
> ja und daß kein videospiel diesen merkwürdigen twighlight hype aufgegriffen hat und kein vampire spiel kam bzw in entwicklung ist . das ist schon sehr merkwürdige - liegt es daran - daß twightlight rein mädelszeugs ist und man daher nix auf die videospielemarkt versucht?
> 
> edit: valve hat ja mit dem neue counterstrike ding was am laufen - aber irgendwie interessiert das keinen... auch ne neue situation


 
naja. ich denke mal dass 2013/2014 wieder heiß sein wird was epic, id und valve (wenn nicht sogar valve etwas früher) angeht.
ID werkelt an Doom4, Valve muss sowieso langsam ihr neues Half Life ins Rennen schicken weil
die Leute momentan einfach nix anderes sehen wollen.
CS Global bekommt in der Hinsicht wenig aufmerksamkeit weil es eher ein Zwischenprodukt aus um mit dem
Spiel mehr Spieler unter einem Dach zu kriegen um später mit einem Counter-Strike 2 richtig auf die ka*ke zu hauen.

Und zum anderen wollen die Leute endlich etwas neues von Gordon Freeman sehen (genau wie ich)
Das weiß auch Valve und deswegen mach ich mir bezüglich Half Life keine sorgen dass schon 2012 etwas 
spielbares gezeigt wird. Trotzdem werden sie es auch zu spüren bekommen
dass es endlich zeit für ein neues Half Life wird.

Genau jetzt ist der Zeitraum da um die Leute aus den Socken zu hauen.
wenn sie jetz noch ein komplettes Jahr schweigen werden, werden die Leute durchdrehen.

Quake... naja.. Quake Live gibts. wüsste nicht wie man ein neues Quake besser macht
ohne die Community nicht zusätzlich mit einem neuem Quake zu verwirren.
Besseren Multiplayer kriegt man sowieso nicht hin als in Q3 bzw. QL.

Außer ID Software selbst entwickelt ihr Quake zu 100% selbst, dann könnte man darüber reden.

Doom 4. Wird bestimmt brachial.

Unreal... echt schade was aus der Marke geworden ist... nämlich nix mehr 
Einst meine Lieblingsmarke ist einfach nur noch Luft..
Dabei war das einmal der Grund warum ich mit Ego Shootern angefangen hab 

Ganz klar. Da merkt man wie sehr die PC Platform von den alten Hasen noch abhängig ist.
Unreal, Unreal Tournament, Half Life, Doom, Quake, Command & Conquer, Counter-Strike, Need for Speed.

Sind halt wirklich die Spielserien welches die Platform am Leben gehalten haben...
und kaum fallen 90% davon aus bzw. 90% nur noch als aktueller Müll rauskommt (siehe C&C und NFS)
dann weiß man auf einmal nicht mehr was man spielen kann weil die Features
immer weiter kastriert werden....


----------



## Fresh1981 (2. Januar 2012)

Ohja das neue CounterStrike!Ganz toll!Aber was sollen die bitte am laufen haben!Das wird nicht mehr so nen Hype auslösen wie damals!Zurecht!
Scheint dich aber auch zu ärgern das kein Twighlight Game kommt sonst hättest du das wohl nicht angesprochen


----------



## MrFob (2. Januar 2012)

Also, das kommt bei weitem nicht an 2011 heran, alleine was die Masse an hochkaraetigen Titeln angeht.
Macht aber nix, fuer mich wird 2012 sowieso nur von einem einzigen Spiel dominiert: Nach Mass Effect 3 im Maerz brauch ich fuer die naechsten paar Monate erstmal nichts neues mehr. Dann wird die gesamte Reihe erstmal ein paar mal komplett durchgespielt. JUHUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Fresh1981 (2. Januar 2012)

Ach da kommt ehr als genug!Nur der Hype war letztes Jahr grösser!Hitman ,Max Payne ,Starcraft 2 ,Prey 2 ,Mass Effect 3 nicht zu vergessen!
Ich denke nur weil kein neues BattleField angekündigt wurde kommt einem das in disem Jahr so vor!


----------



## The-Witcher (2. Januar 2012)

Da mein einziger Grund STALKER 2 anscheinend nicht mehr erscheint gibt es eh nichts am PC was ich nicht auch auf der PS bekomme. die 65% RPG und MMO Dinger interessieren micht eh nicht. Das letzte am PC wahr für mich The Witcher 2, das wahrs.


----------



## der-jan (2. Januar 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ohja das neue CounterStrike!Ganz toll!Aber was sollen die bitte am laufen haben!Das wird nicht mehr so nen Hype auslösen wie damals!Zurecht!
> Scheint dich aber auch zu ärgern das kein Twighlight Game kommt sonst hättest du das wohl nicht angesprochen


so viele ausrufezeichen und scheinbar schon so ne schlechte laune am zweiten tag des neuen jahrs? wie soll es denn bei dir weitergehen? 

der gedanke mit dem twighlight spiel kam mir als doomkeeper vampire erwähnte - da ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, daß die spieleindustrie doch jeden trend folgt, zu gut wie jedem kinofilm ein spiel erscheint nur zu dieser recht erfolgreichen serie nicht - und wie gesagt meine vermutung ist, daß die hersteller mädels nicht als zielgruppe für videospiele sieht - hmm außer bei sims und irgendwelchen ponyhof spielen... ggf gibt es einen anderen grund warum es kein twighlight spiel gibt...


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> iedit: valve hat ja mit dem neue counterstrike ding was am laufen - aber irgendwie interessiert das keinen... auch ne neue situation


 
schon cs: source und condition zero haben, bereits im vorfeld der veröffentlichung, nun wirklich keine sau interessiert.
also keienswegs eine "neue situation".


----------



## HMCpretender (2. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja 2013 "Lego-Twighlight" oder sowas...


----------



## doomkeeper (2. Januar 2012)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Da mein einziger Grund STALKER 2 anscheinend nicht mehr erscheint gibt es eh nichts am PC was ich nicht auch auf der PS bekomme. die 65% RPG und MMO Dinger interessieren micht eh nicht. Das letzte am PC wahr für mich The Witcher 2, das wahrs.


 
Wenn dir Stalker so gut gefällt wie mir, dann interessiert dich 
doch ein Metro Last Light auch, oder nicht?

ich finde Nachwievor dass Metro2033 der wohl Beste Shooter 2011 + Beste Grafik hatte.

Ein Meisterwerk einfach.
Und sobald Last Light rauskommt wird erstmal Metro2033 nochmal durchgespielt 

Ich hoffe aber auch dass die Stalker-Serie nicht untergeht... 
Metro und Stalker sind die einzigen Spiele, die mir persönlich, endlich die gewünschte Abwechslung und das gewünschte Setting
gegeben haben.
Postapokalyptische Spiele sind rar.... Aber wenn sie jemand machen kann dann sinds die Ukrainer etc. 

Rage (aktuell noch am spielen) erinnert mich auch stellenweise an ein Metro... toll


----------



## Fresh1981 (3. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> so viele ausrufezeichen und scheinbar schon so ne schlechte laune am zweiten tag des neuen jahrs? wie soll es denn bei dir weitergehen?
> 
> der gedanke mit dem twighlight spiel kam mir als doomkeeper vampire erwähnte - da ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen, daß die spieleindustrie doch jeden trend folgt, zu gut wie jedem kinofilm ein spiel erscheint nur zu dieser recht erfolgreichen serie nicht - und wie gesagt meine vermutung ist, daß die hersteller mädels nicht als zielgruppe für videospiele sieht - hmm außer bei sims und irgendwelchen ponyhof spielen... ggf gibt es einen anderen grund warum es kein twighlight spiel gibt...


 
Ohh das sollte eigentlich nicht so rüberkommen.Allerdings kann man anhand der Ausrufezeichen aber weniger auf meine Laune schließen als mehr darauf das an meinen Arbeitsplatzt die normale Punkttaste nicht immer funktioniert.Wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten aber CounterStrike wird wohl weniger was.
Ich weiß das die Firmen überall Geld rausschlagen wollen aber noch ne schlechte Kniofilmumsetzung nein bitte bewahre uns davor.
Happy new Year


----------



## der-jan (3. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon cs: source und condition zero haben, bereits im vorfeld der veröffentlichung, nun wirklich keine sau interessiert.
> also keienswegs eine "neue situation".



bei condition zero gab es schon recht viel aufmerksamkeit - teilweise natürlich gemischt mit berichten zu cs 1.6 und dem "grandiosen einfalls" des taktischen schildes 
aber auch cscz an sich war thema durch den mehrmaligen wechsel des entwicklerstudios -  und in der deutschen spielemedienlandschaft war es ja ein besonderes thema durch den "frühtest" vom gamestar und dem ganzen vor und zurück den es damit gab 

auch counterstrike source hatte viel aufmerksamkeit bekommen, da war damals ein richtiger hype um die beta - wofür sich an zig leute quasi extra cscz gekauften haben um an dieser beta teilnehmen zu können

das beide titel nach veröffentlichung nicht mehr dermaßen gesprächsthema waren - weil der großteil der spieler doch nicht wechselte - das ist ne andere sache - aber während der vorberichterstattung, während der previewphase, war das interesse an beiden teilen groß


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> aber während der vorberichterstattung, während der previewphase, war das interesse an beiden teilen groß



der meinung bin ich -wie gesagt- nicht. 
einen besonders großen hype gab es um beide titel nicht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. Januar 2012)

Blindkäufe sind

- Bioshock Infinate
- Metro Last Light und
- Mass Effect 3.

In der gleichen Liga könnte mein persönlicher Geheimfavorit spielen: *Dishonored.*


Daneben gibt es zahlreiche Spiele, bei denen abzuwarten bleibt, wie die Qualität denn wird:

- Max Payne 3
- Far Cry 3
- Borderlands 2
- Scivelation
- X-Com
- Prey 2
- Syndicate
- GTR 3.


PS: GTA 5 kommt für PC mit absoluter Sicherheit erst 2013.


----------



## JamesMark (3. Januar 2012)

Pflicht: Counter Strike, Diablo 3, Farcry 3, GTA 5 (denke aber eher 2013).


----------



## Fresh1981 (6. Januar 2012)

CounterStrike ein Pflichtkauf?
Mit was für Argumenten willst du diese Aussage denn untermauern?Die ehemaligen CS Fans findest du auf BF BC2 oder bei BF3.CS wird sich wohl eher für E-Sport verkaufen


----------



## bl4cKst4R (7. Januar 2012)

und wiedermal nur updates eh schon bekannter spielserien..

ne danke.. 
wenn überhaupt wirds das jahr wohl eh nur d3 werden und selbst das ist noch mehr als unsicher für mich. 

habs nach zig jahren einfach satt ein und denselben brei immerwieder zu kaufen es es dann als "neu" aufgetischt zu bekommen.
und im besten fall dann noch ne tolle konsoleportation..


----------



## Sheggo (11. Januar 2012)

da fast alles, was mich interessiert, steam- oder origin-based ist, wirds echt nen billiges Jahr für mich 

gibts eigentlich verlässliche Infos zu ME3 bzgl. der Retailversion?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2012)

@Vorredner
Ich habe bei origin erst einmal etwas günstiges gefunden (Ded Space 2 für 5€), sonst habe ich dort nie auch nur ein Schnäppchen gesehen, alles UVP....


----------



## Fresh1981 (12. Januar 2012)

@Sheggo: Soweit ich weiss wird ein Account nicht aber der Client von Origin benötigt!
Tja EA versucht echt mit allen Mitteln Origin an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.Sehr traurig was EA momentan macht


----------



## Mantelhuhn (12. Januar 2012)

GTA 5 wird gekauft, dann noch vllt. Bioshock Infinite, ansonsten mal sparen


----------



## Exar-K (13. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele jetzt erstmal eine Weile SW:TOR und kaufe mir dann noch Arkham City nach.
Im Laufe des Jahres stehen dann noch Bioshock 3, Metro 2 und vielleicht Prey 2 auf dem Einkaufszettel.
Diablo 3 und Heart of the Swarm je nach Erscheinungstermin auch.

Bei allen anderen Spielen lasse ich mich überraschen.


----------



## Witt98 (14. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt erstmal eine Weile SW:TOR und kaufe mir dann noch Arkham City nach.
> Im Laufe des Jahres stehen dann noch Bioshock 3, Metro 2 und vielleicht Prey 2 auf dem Einkaufszettel.
> Diablo 3 und Heart of the Swarm je nach Erscheinungstermin auch.
> 
> Bei allen anderen Spielen lasse ich mich überraschen.



Mit "je mach Erscheinungstermin" meinst du wohl wenns rauskommt. Zum glück hab ich dann genug Zeit für Diabolo 3: Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich in Rente^^


----------



## Kratos333 (20. Januar 2012)

Diablo3, GW2, SC2 addon und vielleicht noch Tera aufgrund des Kampfsystemes.

Der rest kommt mir für mich eh nur für eine andere Plattform in Frage


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Mit "je mach Erscheinungstermin" meinst du wohl wenns rauskommt. Zum glück hab ich dann genug Zeit für Diabolo 3: Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich in Rente^^


 Eben, ich wäre mir da noch gar nicht so sicher, dass D3 (man beachte nur die heutige News zum Thema) oder HotS noch 2012 erscheinen.


----------



## Metalhawk (24. Januar 2012)

Dezember 2011 und Januar 2012 ist eigentlich noch gar nichts erschienen was irgendwo erwähnenwert wäre für nicht MMO Spieler. Ich langweile mich schon wieder. Oktober und November letztes Jahr war fett aber im Moment...


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Dezember 2011 und Januar 2012 ist eigentlich noch gar nichts erschienen was irgendwo erwähnenwert wäre für nicht MMO Spieler. Ich langweile mich schon wieder. Oktober und November letztes Jahr war fett aber im Moment...


 
Deponia, Assasins Creed, Trine2? Alles Super Spiele und deckt auch so noch dazu ein breites Feld ab


----------



## weenschen (3. Februar 2012)

Ja, bombige Aussichten - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mal wieder erscheint zu 80% nur "dicke Wumme, Geballer, töten, töten, töten...". Ermüdent, wirklich. Gerne hätte ich mal etwas innovatives oder zumindest orginelles. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen erscheint jedes Jahr das Gleiche stumpfsinnige Ego Gemetzel mit immer besserer Grafik. Mich langweilt es mittlerweile. Jedem der sich drüber freut, sei es aber gegönnt!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. Februar 2012)

weenschen schrieb:


> Ja, bombige Aussichten - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mal wieder erscheint zu 80% nur "dicke Wumme, Geballer, töten, töten, töten...". Ermüdent, wirklich. Gerne hätte ich mal etwas innovatives oder zumindest orginelles. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen erscheint jedes Jahr das Gleiche stumpfsinnige Ego Gemetzel mit immer besserer Grafik. Mich langweilt es mittlerweile. Jedem der sich drüber freut, sei es aber gegönnt!


 
Da ist schon was dran. Allerdings stimmt "immer besserer Grafik" nicht - infolge des Konsoleneinflusses.Vielmehr werden DX 10, 10.1 und 11 nur von wenigen Spielen ausgenutzt.Es ist kein Zufall, dass das bald fünf Jahre alte Crysis von 2007 und Crysis Warhead von 2008 immer noch an der Spitze der Grafikcharts stehen (mittlerweile vielleicht von BF 3 begleitet, aber nicht überholt).


----------

